# Help: limited or no connectivity



## Squirrel (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi there 

I have recently bought a new laptop and I was wondering if anyone could help me with this problem. I have tried to fix it myself but so far can’t find a solution. The problem is that when trying to connect to the internet, I get a “connection has limited or no connectivity” and when I run IE I get I dialup window. The other computers on the network can connect to the internet fine. The network is a wired one not wireless. 
When the cable is put in or the connection is disabled/enabled the laptop can not complete “acquiring network address”, and when I press repair it can’t renew the IP address. It also seems that the IP it has been assigned to is a 169.254.X.X address where the other computers have a 10.0.0.X address. The cable itself seems fine as it works on other computers alright.
I have tried connecting without firewalls/antivirus on and restarting the router. Also I have tried IPCONFIG/RELEASE and RENEW in the command prompt and still it can’t get a valid IP address and reverts back to the 169.254.X.X one.
The DHCP on the router is set to “System Allocated” between “Start Address 10.0.0.3” and “End Address 10.0.0.14”. The other computers have addresses between that range. One computer was formatted recently and was assigned an address successfully. It seems that my laptop can't get an address from DCHP.
I have now manually assigned the IP address, subnet mask, default gateway and preferred DNS server, and it now connects to the internet fine. I wonder if it’s possible if someone could help me find out why it does not automatically assign its own address and perhaps help me fix it as well I will have difficulty connecting to the university internet when I go back soon. 

Thank you for your help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First, let's reset the TCP/IP stack.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Then connect the cable to the router, reboot the laptop and do this:

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi there, thankyou for the help.

Here are the results:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Pegasus665
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-0D-4E-BA-8D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.45.121
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-13-E6-26


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's the full list. I suspect a service may not be starting.

Checklist for networking Windows Machines with TCP/IP
-----------------------------------------------------
- PCs which are not XP must have TCP/IP installed. 
- Each PC must have a unique computer name. 
- Each PC must have a network share defined. 
- ALL NICS must be on the same subnet (e.g. IP 192.168.0.* subnet mask 255.255.255.0).
- XP PCs must have Netbios over TCP/IP enabled (only essential for XP to talk to W9X PCs). 
- MS Client and file & printer sharing must be enabled on each machine.
- All NICs must have their node type = anything except p-node (peer to peer, or point-point). 
* To check, open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG /ALL.
- XP's ICF firewall is permanently disabled. (Only necessary for pre XP SP2).
- All 3rd party firewalls are disabled, uninstalled and deleted (until connection is working).
- PCs have the same workgroup (helps, but not essential for XP/2K, necessary for 9X/ME).

Allow 15 mins after rebooting a PC for that PC to appear in the workgroup, or
for it to see all other PCs. Or you can search for the PC by its computer name.


Additional things to check if you still have problems:
-----------------------------------------------------
- Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. 
- XP gives access to its shares via the Net Guest Account. (Note, not the same as the local guest account in user accounts which should be off). Net Guest Account is enabled by default in XP, but to check it, open a command prompt and type: NET USER GUEST
Should return a line with 'Account active yes'.


Check XP Security policies:
--------------------------
- Access this computer from the network: add guest
- Deny logon locally: remove guest
- Network access:Sharing and security model... -> Guest only
- Deny access to this computer from the network-> check Guest is not here.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply,the services you mentioned (Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser) are all started.

Looking at the event viewer i keep getting a warning from Dhcp saying "Your computer has automaticly configured the IP address for the Network Card with network address 00030D4EBA8D. The IP address being used is 169.254.45.121."

could that have any connection to the problem?


----------

